# 1812 Overture - Choral parts



## Lunasong

I attended our dress rehearsal for _1812 Overture_ in which we are singing the choral parts originally introduced just 50-some years ago by Igor Buketoff. I must say it is quite exciting to sing this piece and watch the concert band (not orchestra) from behind as they do their thing. On Sunday, our performance will include the live cannon part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(one for each shot)










Our lyrics:
Hymn at the beginning (God Preserve Thy People)
_Grant salvation to Thy people, Lord,
and we pray Thee bless thine inheritance, O God.
Grant vict'ry to those who fight to save our righteous faith and our dear sacred land.
and from all evil deliver us.
Then the guardian of perfect grace, the cross will forever be.
The cross will forever be
The cross will be, the cross._

Then at measure 358, right after the long descending passage, we sing the exciting conclusion (God Preserve Thy People/God Save the Tsar). 
_Grant salvation to Thy people, Lord,
and we pray Thee bless thine inheritance, O God.
Grant vict'ry to those who fight to save our righteous faith and our dear sacred land.
And we pray Thee bless thine inheritance, our dear sacred land, our sacred land.
God save our sacred land.
God grant us vict'ry , vict'ry against our foe!
God save our sacred land!
Give Us Peace!_

Napoleon retreats from Russia after being intimidated by the ferocity of our choir.


----------



## Guest

Please help me identify an 1812 recording. I purchased it years ago on iTunes, which claimed it was the Neemi Järvi Gothenburg Symphony recording, but the opening hymn ("Mighty Lord, preserve us from jeopardy") is _a capella_ and in English. In the Gothenburg recordings on YouTube and amazon.com, the hymn is in a different language (Swedish?) and has orchestral accompaniment. There can't be too many recordings with the _a capella_ English opening -- can anyone identify this recording, or at least narrow the choices? Thank you!


----------

